# Favorite horror movie



## Mousowi (Oct 30, 2005)

Since it?s that time of year, I been hanging out with some friends and I thought it would be fun to make a thread like this. Your favorite movie from any given horror genre.

What?s your favorite vampire movie?

Interview with the vampire
Dracula (Bram Stoker)
Lost boys
Near dark
The Hunger

What?s your favorite werewolf movie?

American werewolf in London
American werewolf in Paris
The Howling
The wolfman (1941)
Wolf


If other could you chose a favorite from the ones on the list and name the other.

Also feel free to make your own list.

What?s your favorite vampire movie? Mine Lost boys.

What?s your favorite werewolf movie? Mine American werewolf in London

I'm sorry I just realised I put this thread in the wrong section. Sorry again.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 30, 2005)

Favorite Horror Overall:

Halloween Series (Mike Myers is awesome)
Hellraiser Series (Pinhead Rules)
The Exorcist (the only one I think is actually terrifying).


----------



## Vince Johnson (Oct 30, 2005)

my favorite horror flick is menace II society


----------



## SillyRabbit123 (Oct 30, 2005)

i love vampires movies! interview w/ a vampire wins ><!!! excorsist is boring unless u c it in theatre. the new ones "Saw" r pretty good. theyre ok......but all time fave is Underworld! if thats horror.....
o ya. chainsaw massacre wuz good!


----------



## Mousowi (Oct 30, 2005)

Tsukiyomi said:
			
		

> Favorite Horror Overall:
> 
> Halloween Series (Mike Myers is awesome)
> Hellraiser Series (Pinhead Rules)
> The Exorcist (the only one I think is actually terrifying).



Favorite Overall: 

I think for me it was Jurassic Park and Alien. The part in JP where the raptor jumped through the wires in that one scene, I'm pretty sure made me jump a few feet in the air, and in alien where the creature popped out of the guy?s chest (though that of course has been done to death now).

Also I thought pinhead from hellraiser was pretty cool, but I?ve always found Freddy for me anyway.

Exorcist didn?t scare me so much as really REALLY creep me out. I'll put it this way I saw it once and now I have no desire to ever see it again.

Do you have a favorite Vampire or werewolf movie? Or a specific horror genre you wanted to list.

Also if the Exorcist was the only movie that scared you, you might want to try the sentential, the haunting (the original one), when a stranger calls, or night of the living dead (though you probably already saw that one).



			
				SillyRabbit123 said:
			
		

> i love vampires movies! interview w/ a vampire wins ><!!! excorsist is boring unless u c it in theatre. the new ones "Saw" r pretty good. theyre ok......but all time fave is Underworld! if thats horror.....
> o ya. chainsaw massacre wuz good!



I liked IWTV too I have it on DVD. If you haven't seen near dark you really should not very many people have seen it, and it's pretty good. I haven't seen saw yet but people keep talking about it, and I want to now what?s so great about it so I'm probably going to have to.

If you liked Texas chainsaw massacre threes another movie you'd probably like to see, I can't recall the name of it but it was so gory I almost couldn't sit through it.

I didn't know menace II society was horror, but then I haven't seen it either.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Oct 31, 2005)

Hmmm I'd have to go with the omen 1 and 2 but 3 and 4 sucked and weren't even done by the original guy.
2nd place will be lost boys.  That movie rocked 
j


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Oct 31, 2005)

I can't beleive no one's mentioned this one: John Carpenters _*The Thing*_.

I remember seeing this when I was 11. I had to sleep with the lights on, and under the covers, for about 2 weeks after that. One of the freakiest, scariest movies ever!


----------



## Giant Enemy Crab (Oct 31, 2005)

My favorite horror movies are The Ring and It. The first time I evers saw It was at 10:00 at night and I was 9 and I had nightmares from it for about a week.


----------



## Powerman (Oct 31, 2005)

The only movie that's really scared me was Invasion of the Body snatchers. I was around 12 when I watched it and I couldn't go to sleep and when I did I had nightmares.


----------



## Archssor (Oct 31, 2005)

I haven't seen it yet, but I hear the Exorcist is the scariest thing ever.


----------



## JAPPO (Oct 31, 2005)

Konoha theatre anyone?... anyway my fav is RINGU


----------



## Mousowi (Oct 31, 2005)

Do any you have a favorite film from a specific genre? Like do you have a favorite zombie movie, slasher movie, psycho movie, werewolf movie, or vampire one? If so does any one have a definitive list?

Hers a list of what I would thought were the most scary movies

Jurassic Park
Alien
The exorcist
Jaws
Night of the living dead

Although as a child I was the most terrified of child's play with Chucky. Because when I was little I was afraid of the dark, so at bedtime I would surround myself with dolls when I went to bed to feel safe. Needless to say child's play ruined that for me.

On that note does anyone have a movie that absolutely terrified him or her as a child, but not as an adult?



			
				chamchamhomothugger said:
			
		

> Hmmm I'd have to go with the omen 1 and 2 but 3 and 4 sucked and weren't even done by the original guy.
> 2nd place will be lost boys. That movie rocked
> j



Lost boys was my fav. too

you've gotta see near dark. I think you'd like it, vampires are so often over romanticized.

I also keep hearing about Ringu, I think from this forum but I can't find it. is it the original verson of another movie by chance.

Also I'm embarrassed to say I've never seen Invasion of the body snatchers, I really should watch it this year.


----------



## less (Oct 31, 2005)

Heeeeere's Johnny!
Lamest line ever from the best horror ever.


----------



## Silverdragon (Oct 31, 2005)

Exorcism of emily rose. That movie terrified me...especially because the night that I watched it I woke up at 3 in the morning...very very weird and scary. But I refuse to watch the exorcist because I heard it deosnt get much worse than that.


----------



## kage_konoha (Oct 31, 2005)

The Exorcism was a really scary movie.  It creeped me out when I first watched.


----------



## semperfi (Oct 31, 2005)

Childsplay....
Hi i'm chucky, wanna play??


----------



## Mousowi (Oct 31, 2005)

^ I had a doll called Huggie, that reminded me of Chucky, and I had naightmare where she said almost exactly the same thing. Needless to say she was thrown away after that.


----------



## TheChoji (Oct 31, 2005)

**Points to avatar*
*
The Evil Dead series.  Those are the best.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 31, 2005)

My favorite all around would most likey be Stephen King's IT. I mean, it's classic, and often times funny. And I never thought of balloons the same way since.

Vampire movie: Interview with a Vampire was good
Werewolf movie: Maybe Underworld... not many werewolf movies I can think of
Honorable mention: Nightmare on Elm Street 1, 2, 3


----------



## Mousowi (Nov 1, 2005)

Bruce Campbell said:
			
		

> **Points to avatar*
> *
> The Evil Dead series.  Those are the best.



 Yeah that's a good one. I have AOD on DVD, and the evil dead had its genuinely creepy moments, like when that pipe was dripping blood.



> Vampire movie: Interview with a Vampire was good
> Werewolf movie: Maybe Underworld... not many werewolf movies I can think of
> Honorable mention: Nightmare on Elm Street 1, 2, 3



You've got a 3 for 3 there. IWTV and Underworld are 2 of my favorite horror movies, and NOES is my favorite horror series. Also for some good Werewolf movies try some of the 5 I mentioned at the top if you haven't yet. But I know for some werewolves just aren't there cup of tea.


----------



## David10000 (Nov 1, 2005)

The movies I like in a specific genre are,

Ghost Movie: Dark Water (Japanese), and Shutter (Thai)
Psycho Movie: Shining, and Psycho (Classic)
Vampire Movie: Interview with a Vampire and Lost Boys
Space Horror Movie: Event Horizon and Aliens 2
Monster Movie: It and The Thing (ahead of its time)
Zombie Movie: Dawn of the Dead
Funny Horror Movie: Army of Darkness
Worst Horror Movie: House of the Dead
Most Favorite Horror Movie of all time is Silence of the Lambs


----------



## Mousowi (Nov 1, 2005)

^mine are

Ghost Movie: poltergeist
Psycho Movie: Shining, I think I'd have to completely agree with you there. It's the only psycho movie that's ever scared me.
Space Horror Movie: Alien
Monster Movie: does Friday the 13th count?
Zombie Movie: night of the living dead but dawn of the dead was definitely good but for a whole other reason.
Funny Horror Movie: Army of Darkness that's mine too.
Worst Horror Movie: I don't have one for that, probably because when I see a really bad movie I try and put it out of my mind. So I probably just don't remember. But from what I've heard Rob Zombie movies are usually pretty bad. (That?s what I?ve heard; I've never actually watched his movies so I can't be completely sure.)

What about these, do you have a favorite camp, parody, or slasher/gore horror movie.

Camp Horror Movie: it's Alive
Parody Horror Movie: I don't have one (no I haven't seen scary movie :sad )
Slasher/GoreHorror Movie: Again I don't really have one.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Nov 15, 2005)

hmm, my favorite list here.

01.) The Thing
02.) Dracula (1992)
03.) Psycho (1960)
04.) The Shining
05.) Freddy's Elm Street Series
06.) Alien Series
07.) Jaws
08.) Halloween
09.) Exorcist
10.) American werewolf in London or Paris


----------



## C?k (Nov 16, 2005)

House of wax, scared the shit outa me


----------



## NinjaJedi007 (Nov 18, 2005)

The Amityville Horror (the old version, not that new stuff) really scared me the first time I watched it. Given I was young at the time, I watched it all by myself in my empty house so I couldn't pull myself to finish it.


----------



## anbutofu (Nov 18, 2005)

Ghost Movie: Ju On or Ringu
Psycho Movie: Shining or In the Mouth of Madness
Vampire Movie: Bram Stoker's Dracula
Space Horror Movie: Event Horizon - if freaky is your thing
Monster Movie: It 
Zombie Movie: 28 Days Later
Funny Horror Movie: Killer Clowns from Outer Space or Monster Squad("wolfman got nads!")
Worst Horror Movie: Leperchaun or Flesh Eating Mothers 
Most Favorite Horror Movie of all time: Invasion of the Body Snatchers ( i seem to like movies w/ lots of paranoia eh?)


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 18, 2005)

the exorsist, I saw it by my self, nobody was downstairs, I was 7 :'(

Still I luved it!


----------



## Mousowi (Nov 20, 2005)

anbutofu said:
			
		

> Space Horror Movie: Event Horizon - if freaky is your thing



I saw that too. That was soo creepy, I really didn?t expect to be that scared by it.



			
				anbutofu said:
			
		

> Funny Horror Movie: Killer Clowns from Outer Space or Monster Squad("wolfman got nads!")



That movie was hilarious, you should try attack of the killer tomatoes or critterballs also good funny horror movie, but I?d say killer clowns are my favorite to.


----------



## Naoko Tasaki (Nov 20, 2005)

The Ring was freakin' scary when I watched it, though I blame that on a)my cousins turning off all the light and calling right after the movie and b) I was 10. I heard it was scarier in the original version.

I also watched Amityville Horror when I was younger. 

I don't watch scary movies much....


----------



## Wierd Divide (Nov 21, 2005)

Ghost Movie: Ghost - Patrick Swayzeeeee shagging Demi Moore?!....AGGGGHHHHHH!
Psycho Movie: Rope
Vampire Movie: Bram Stoker's Dracula
Space Horror Movie: Alien
Monster Movie: The Descent
Zombie Movie: Shaun of the Dead
Funny Horror Movie: Monster Man, so awful it's gooooood.
Worst Horror Movie: Jason X: Jason in Space....yeah!
Most Favorite Horror Movie of all time is: Rear Window (not technically horror but I have to work it in there, it's undoubtedly Hitchcock's greatest masterpiece). If not that then The Descent - Lean, mean, terrifying machine.


----------



## Karra (Nov 25, 2005)

The most scarriest movie has got to be THE TOWN THAT DREADED SUNDOWN!!  Openning scene puts you out with suspicion the setting is early days southern exploration.  The  towns small everyone's aquainted, and not in the habbit of locking their door.  and someone's on a murderest rampage.  What horrifyed me is the fact this was a true story.


----------



## Mousowi (Nov 27, 2005)

Wierd Divide said:
			
		

> Psycho Movie: Rope
> Monster Movie: The Descent
> Funny Horror Movie: Monster Man, so awful it's gooooood.
> Most Favorite Horror Movie of all time is: Rear Window



I've never heard of any of those. Are they old or new movies? I think my favorite type of horror movies are monster movies in general and camp. Do think you could tell me what the descent is about? I'll keep a look out for all of those movies.

I've never heard of the town thta dreaded sundown either, but I like the idea that it's based on a true story so I'll keep an eye open for that one too Karra.



> Worst Horror Movie: Jason X: Jason in Space....yeah!



yeah, that was stupid, and not stupid in a funny camp way, just STUPID!


----------



## Taxman (Nov 27, 2005)

Psycho killer movie:  Texas Chainsaw Massacre (the original)
boogyman movie:  entire nightmare on elm street series
Stephan King based:  tie between Carrie and the Shining
new gen: Scream 
Hitchcock film:  Psycho

Horror is my favorite movie genre....


----------



## Top Secret (Dec 6, 2005)

The exercist is the scariest movie I've ever seen.


----------



## narutorulez (Dec 6, 2005)

Ghost Movie: Besökarna
Psycho Movie: F13,HalloweeN,The Burning
Vampire Movie: Lost boys,Nightmare City
Monster Movie: The Descent
Zombie Movie: either Dawn(original)Day,Zombi 2;The House By The Cemetary or The Beyond
Italian Horror: Suspira or some movie by Lucio FUlci
Favorite Giallo: The New York Rippier,Tenebrea or Deep Red
Funny Horror Movie: Shaun Of The Dead
Worst Horror Movie: 28 days later,remake of dawn,
Most Favorite Horror Movie of all time is: Dario argento's Suspria


----------

